# R.I.P. Paul Gray



## c1829 (May 24, 2010)

Paul Gray the bassist of Slipknot was found dead today in his hotel room in Iowa.
More information here: http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/37323183/ns/today-entertainment/






R.I.P.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 24, 2010)

Damn.... RIP.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 24, 2010)

RIP


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 24, 2010)

Bet you he died of drugs/alcohol. He probably choked on his own vomit. I'm not trying to be a hater, but this is what happens to most Metal/Rock band members.


----------



## aronpm (May 24, 2010)

LOL CubesOfTheWorld


----------



## DT546 (May 24, 2010)

RIP
but what about ronnie james dio, he died a few weeksago and he probably had a bigger effect on music


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> LOL CubesOfTheWorld



I'm serious.



DT546 said:


> RIP
> but what about ronnie james dio, he died a few weeksago and he probably had a bigger effect on music



Dio=win.

He made me a holy diver.


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 24, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > LOL CubesOfTheWorld
> ...



Hmm I have lost what little respect for you I had. The guy died. Spread your stereotypes elsewhere.


----------



## Kyle Barry (May 24, 2010)

c1829: Is your avatar (Чебурашка​) Cheburashka, the Russian cartoon character?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 24, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



Hey, I'm just speaking of what I know. Ever heard of Bon Scott, the old lead singer for AC/DC? Same thing happened to him. They replaced him with Ryan Johnson.


----------



## c1829 (May 24, 2010)

Kyle Barry said:


> c1829: Is your avatar (Чебурашка​) Cheburashka, the Russian cartoon character?



Yes


----------



## DT546 (May 24, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



fixed


----------



## c1829 (May 24, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Bet you he died of drugs/alcohol. He probably choked on his own vomit. I'm not trying to be a hater, but this is what happens to most Metal/Rock band members.



You are a JACKASS


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 24, 2010)

c1829 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Bet you he died of drugs/alcohol. He probably choked on his own vomit. I'm not trying to be a hater, but this is what happens to most Metal/Rock band members.
> ...



That's insulting another member! 
What makes me a "JACKASS"?


----------



## c1829 (May 24, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> c1829 said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



Your stereotypical point of view makes you a JACKASS


----------



## Googlrr (May 24, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Bet you he died of drugs/alcohol. He probably choked on his own vomit. I'm not trying to be a hater, but this is what happens to most Metal/Rock band members.



I find that most disrespectful towards Metal and Rock musicians. I can think of more musicians that have died of other accidents that aren't drugs or alcohol. It's quite impolite to say things like this about someone who has recently died.




DT546 said:


> RIP
> but what about ronnie james dio, he died a few weeksago and he probably had a bigger effect on music



Ronnie James Dio was one of my all time favorite musicians. I was really hoping he'd recover and tour again, because I've always wanted to see him live. He was quite the legend.


----------



## imaghost (May 24, 2010)

its the fact that you don't like him and they do. I don't like Slipknot either, in fact the first thing that came to mind was drugs. But, we wouldn't be where we are today without it, most rock bands back in the day used them. I was born in 92 but all this new stuff is not my style, I listen to the oldies. I play guitar and that is all I will ever play.


----------



## Edward (May 24, 2010)

R.I.P. 
I didn't really like slipknot, but I respect anyone who can play an instrument (God knows I cant =/)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 24, 2010)

c1829 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > c1829 said:
> ...



I have a right to share what I want to say.


----------



## c1829 (May 24, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> c1829 said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



So do I


----------



## Edward (May 24, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> c1829 said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



The forums are a privilege, not a right.


----------



## dabmasta (May 24, 2010)

Never liked Slipknot. But it made me die a bit when the rev died so I can respect this guy too.

RIP


----------



## DT546 (May 24, 2010)

to be fair, a lot of rock musicians have died from drugs and the fact that he was found in a hotel room does point towards this


----------



## imaghost (May 24, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> c1829 said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...


people usually stereotype because it is true. Most people that are famous that die are usually drug overdose. Unless, of course, old age.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 24, 2010)

Edward said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > c1829 said:
> ...



Amendments are a privilege, and a right.



imaghost said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > c1829 said:
> ...



That is the point I am trying to get across, here.


----------



## imaghost (May 24, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...


Not everyone lives in the U.S.
I am completely with you though.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 24, 2010)

imaghost said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



I do, which means the amendments give me rights.


----------



## Googlrr (May 24, 2010)

DT546 said:


> to be fair, a lot of rock musicians have died from drugs and the fact that he was found in a hotel room does point towards this



trollface.jpg? Being in a hotel room? They travel you know, for like, shows and stuff. More often than not they are probably in hotel rooms.



imaghost said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > c1829 said:
> ...


Your use of the word most is misleading, and by that I mean wrong.



CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



Just because you CAN do something, does not mean you should. Personally, I believe that even on the internet you should, in most cases, be respectful. Just because the media of communication is different doesn't mean you should abuse it. There is a certain level of common sense and dignity that you should uphold, at least a little bit .


----------



## dabmasta (May 24, 2010)

People use the internet because they would never say the things in real life. So stop hiding and be respectful.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 24, 2010)

Googlrr said:


> DT546 said:
> 
> 
> > to be fair, a lot of rock musicians have died from drugs and the fact that he was found in a hotel room does point towards this
> ...



I'm not even being disrespectful. I am *stating* that he probably died of drug/ alcohol/ smoke use. I am not saying that he is crazy for doing stuff like that.



dabmasta said:


> People use the internet because they would never say the things in real life. So stop hiding and be respectful.



I actually would say this in real life, because I am not being disrespectful.


----------



## Googlrr (May 25, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> bunchaquotes



I'm not even being disrespectful. I am *stating* that he probably died of drug/ alcohol/ smoke use. I am not saying that he is crazy for doing stuff like that.



dabmasta said:


> People use the internet because they would never say the things in real life. So stop hiding and be respectful.



I actually would say this in real life, because I am not being disrespectful.[/QUOTE]

"A hotel employee found Gray, 38, dead in a room at the Town Plaza Hotel in Urbandale, a suburb of Des Moines, police said in a statement. Foul play isn't suspected, and an autopsy is planned for Tuesday. "

Foul play is not suspected.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 25, 2010)

Googlrr said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > bunchaquotes
> ...



"A hotel employee found Gray, 38, dead in a room at the Town Plaza Hotel in Urbandale, a suburb of Des Moines, police said in a statement. Foul play isn't suspected, and an autopsy is planned for Tuesday. "

Foul play is not suspected.[/QUOTE]

As my sources say, foul play is murder. Inhaling your own vomit is not murder.


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 25, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Googlrr said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



As my sources say, foul play is murder. Inhaling your own vomit is not murder.[/QUOTE]

Honestly how could you possibly think its appropriate to say what your saying on a thread mentioning someones death?


----------



## Feryll (May 25, 2010)

> Cubesoftheworld's quotes



Give some sympathy to him, I'd say. From my experiences, I hate anything harder than soft rock, but I don't think he lives his life like the lyrics. Plus, it stated that he was the friendliest member of the band, so cut him some slack.


I'm not saying that I'm happy he died, but I probably wouldn't have been fond of him, either. I don't think he deserved to *die*, unless it was drug/alcohol abuse. And I mean *abuse*, not light use. Gotta be touchy on forums, especially this one it seems.


----------



## dabmasta (May 25, 2010)

What if the person who died was someone you know closely? Would you make a comment about them choking on their vomit? No, so why do it to someone else.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 25, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Googlrr said:
> ...



Honestly how could you possibly think its appropriate to say what your saying on a thread mentioning someones death?[/QUOTE]

Because I am *stating* that the guy probably died by inhaling his vomit, like a lot of other metal/rock "stars".



dabmasta said:


> What if the person who died was someone you know closely? Would you make a comment about them choking on their vomit? No, so why do it to someone else.



Yes, I would actually. What is so bad about telling someone how they died. It is like watching the news and someone saying, "Bon Scott has died overnight from *BLEEP*."



Feryll said:


> > Cubesoftheworld's quotes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong. I love Slipknot, and it is very sad to see one of the members go. I am just *stating* that his death was probably caused by *I'm not going to say it anymore.*


----------



## MiloD (May 25, 2010)

i am not a fan of their music, but mad respect to the musicians, they are cool guys. RIP.


----------



## Googlrr (May 25, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



*Because I am stating that the guy probably died by inhaling his vomit, like a lot of other metal/rock "stars".*



dabmasta said:


> What if the person who died was someone you know closely? Would you make a comment about them choking on their vomit? No, so why do it to someone else.



Yes, I would actually. What is so bad about telling someone how they died. It is like watching the news and someone saying, "Bon Scott has died overnight from *BLEEP*."



Feryll said:


> > Cubesoftheworld's quotes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong. I love Slipknot, and it is very sad to see one of the members go. I am just *stating* that his death was probably caused by *I'm not going to say it anymore.*[/QUOTE]


The fact that you actually believe what you're saying both disturbs and confuses me, I don't understand how you think that is respectful, but it's fairly obvious that this is a lost cause. Your vague stereotypical assumptions are not only factually incorrect but also inappropriate to the situation.


----------



## Logan (May 25, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> imaghost said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



Yes. You can say whatever you want, about whatever or whom ever you want. You CANNOT however say whatever you want on these forums. Pat could close these forums whenever he wanted (maybe even because of you). He wouldn't do that, but he COULD. Being part of this community IS A PRIVILEGE. Don't abuse it! Be respectful, and keep your impolite feelings to yourself.

</ARGUMENT >

I was not a huge fan of slipknot, but I respect what he did, and who he was. 
R.I.P Paul.


----------



## nitrocan (May 25, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Googlrr said:
> 
> 
> > DT546 said:
> ...






George Carlin said:


> Personally, when it comes to rights, I think one of two things is true: I think either we have unlimited rights, or we have no rights at all. Personally, I lean toward unlimited rights - I feel, for instance, I have the right to do anything I please. But, if I do something you don't like, I think you have the right to kill me. So where you gonna find a fairer ****ing deal than that? So the next time some ******* says to you, "I have a right to my opinion," you say, "Oh yeah? Well, I have a right to my opinion, and my opinion is that you have no right to your opinion." Then shoot the **** and walk away!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 25, 2010)

Googlrr said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > JeffDelucia said:
> ...




The fact that you actually believe what you're saying both disturbs and confuses me, I don't understand how you think that is respectful, but it's fairly obvious that this is a lost cause. Your vague stereotypical assumptions are not only factually incorrect but also inappropriate to the situation.[/QUOTE]

What makes it stereotypical?



Logan said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > imaghost said:
> ...



What makes them impolite?



nitrocan said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Googlrr said:
> ...



Because that makes sense.


----------



## Logan (May 25, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



You are saying that a man died by choking on his own vomit, with no proof whatsoever! That would be considered impolite to most people.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 25, 2010)

Logan said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



I said it was a *possibility* that he died that way.


Bottom line is, it is a possibility, whether or not it is true, that he died by *you guys know what*. It is very sad that a member of a great band died ever so suddenly. Rest In Peace.


----------



## Rpotts (May 25, 2010)

lol at cubesoftheworld's arguments, especially the US constitution guaranteeing his right to make dumb posts on speedsolving.

Slipknot sucks, however, death does too.

RIP


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 25, 2010)

NOOB FIGHT 

RIP Paul Gray
CubesOfTheWorld:
that's an awful thing to say.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 25, 2010)

RIP
although I don't see why you would dedicate a thread to him. Dio passed away recently and he was more of an influence on music.


----------



## Dene (May 25, 2010)

imaghost said:


> people usually stereotype because it is true. Most people that are famous that die are usually drug overdose. Unless, of course, old age.



Firstly, I want proof for the claim that "most people that are famous that die are usually drug overdose". I mean real proof. 

Secondly, your comment about stereotypes is completely false. Most stereotypes are actually based on imlicit racism and sexism and other prejudices.


----------



## JackJ (May 25, 2010)

Looks like CubesofTheWorld Lost again.

He honestly deserves a ban

On Topic:

I WAS a Slipknot fan, its sad to see him go at such young age. Their music will never be the same... 

RIP <3


----------



## Samania (May 25, 2010)

RIP. Paul Gray.


----------



## Athefre (May 25, 2010)

This news saddens me. I am a Slipknot fan, even though some of the similarities to Mushroomhead are kind of sketchy. I like both bands and I've read a lot of different stories about the rivalry, but it seems the copying falls on Slipknot's side.


----------



## Kirjava (May 25, 2010)

Someone I don't know died.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 25, 2010)

It would be rude to say this was LOLthread since of all the pointless arguments but I just did. 

I am a slipknot fan. This news saddens me a lot.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 25, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> lol at cubesoftheworld's arguments, especially the US constitution guaranteeing his right to make dumb posts on speedsolving.
> 
> Slipknot sucks, however, death does too.
> 
> RIP


What about a dumb post? We can get this started right back up again if you want. I tried to end it, but I think we can do more.


nlCuber22 said:


> NOOB FIGHT
> 
> RIP Paul Gray
> CubesOfTheWorld:
> that's an awful thing to say.


What is awful? I was *stating* that a *possible* death was *you know what*. How is that stereotype in *any* way?


JackJ said:


> Looks like CubesofTheWorld Lost again.
> 
> He honestly deserves a ban
> 
> ...



I am obviously lost. I keep on thinking that you guys will get the point, but that is obviously a completely irrational thought.

*When I am saying that a possible death is him you know whatting, that is not stereotype in any way at all. I am not making fun of him for doing drugs or drinking, because I have no proof that he was doing that stuff. If he was, then I am STATING a POSSIBILITY of his death. Go back to my bottom line post if need be.​*
Now, someone explain to me how this is stereotype. I do not think badly of him in *any* way. This is just a possible death. I think that it is very sad to see a great musician go, but I guess it was just his time.

Any questions?


----------



## Chapuunka (May 25, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld, just give up. You're contradicting yourself. It's not worth making a fool of yourself to keep this argument going.

I for one never liked Slipknot or other bands like them, but it's generally not a good thing when someone dies.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 25, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> CubesOfTheWorld, just give up. You're contradicting yourself. It's not worth making a fool of yourself to keep this argument going.
> 
> I for one never liked Slipknot or other bands like them, but it's generally not a good thing when someone dies.



You can't really contradict yourself. I am proving my points, and my points only. I never, not once, stereotyped about him.


----------



## Logan (May 25, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> he died of drugs/alcohol. He choked on his own vomit. this is what happens to most Metal/Rock band members.



Sure, it's out of context but
THIS is being stereotypical.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 25, 2010)

Logan said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > he died of drugs/alcohol. He choked on his own vomit. this is what happens to most Metal/Rock band members.
> ...



You probably looked at the last sentence wrong. I was being serious, and just *stating* that valuable point. That actually _is_ what happens to a lot of them.


----------



## JackJ (May 25, 2010)

My god. Just shut up. You have been arguing for 6 pages. If it makes you feel better, fine you are NOT being stereotypical.

Hope this makes you sleep better tonight...


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 25, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



Just let this go, your all entitled to your opinion, but we can all agree on somthing, a Great muscian died today


----------



## Chapuunka (May 25, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



You're also *stating* a huge generalization (that's not backed by any fact) which is sterotyping.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 25, 2010)

"When CubesOfTheWorld dies, I wanna make fun of him just like he made fun of Rock/Metal Members. Wait. I'm sorry, I meant to say was argue rhetorically towards his death. 

Maybe when he dies, he died from cancer from the chemicals from the lube after lubing his cube so much. He choked on a popped piece. This is what happens to most cubers after all. 

I don't have facts to prove this point, but I think I'm just gonna throw it out there and say that most cubers will die this way. I'm not being stereotypical, I'm just making a huge generalization about it with out any facts whatsoever.

My point is very valuable. This actually is what happens to a lot of us. Amirite? 

Oya, I have freedom of speech. Even though I didn't make this entire site, I can say all the crap I wanna say cuz my constitution tells me I can. I don't care about people who aren't living in the US even though there's a great majority of non-US members here too. I have no respect for them so whatever.

So suck it."




Now, I was just using that as an example of how you sound like right now.


----------



## blade740 (May 25, 2010)

I have 3 points to make. 

1) RIP. I enjoyed slipknot's music, and his bass work in particular. There are few bands more influential in the metal genre, and this is truly a loss.

2) You have the right to free speech; however, when you signed up for this forum you agreed to a set of terms and conditions which say that you can be banned for what you post. I don't think cubesoftheworld's statement is really that bad, and certainly isn't a bannable offense.

3) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_drug-related_deaths . Looks like there are roughly 100 musicians on that page (out of ~250 listed) I think it'd be fair to say that, given the high rate of drug use among musicians, their drug overdose rate will be higher as well.


----------



## Enter (May 25, 2010)

R.I.P.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 25, 2010)

Haha cubesoftheworld you're an idiot.

I liked Slipknot, hopefully they still produce new material.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (May 25, 2010)

1. I didn't know who he was anyway.
2. R.I.P just 'cause everyone deserves to.
3. Cubesoftheworld is just sharing his opinion.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 25, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> 1. I didn't know who he was anyway.
> 2. R.I.P just 'cause everyone deserves to.
> 3.* Cubesoftheworld is just sharing his opinion*.



So that should make it all fine and dandy?

Person X hates all polka-dotted people. Should he be able to post whatever he wants about polka-dotted people (even if it is very offensive to said people) because it is his opinion?

Now what about if the community he joined stated clearly in the rules that by joining you agree not to post insults based on a generalization? Should he still be able too?

Freedom of speech does exist, but there are other factors.

~Chris


----------



## Raffael (May 25, 2010)

R.I.P.!

Why do all these great musicians die recently?
Paul Gray, Dio, Pete Steele?

Anyway, maybe he died during some extreme masturbation scenario involving drugs, booze and a belt around his neck.


----------



## Johan444 (May 25, 2010)

Never listened to much of them. But I saw them live against my will on a festival in 2005 I think. Was kinda not cool, just like his death.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 25, 2010)

Well I recently started listening to their music and it is good music. *Cubesoftheworld* don't generalize dude.


----------



## Dene (May 25, 2010)

blade740 said:


> 3) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_drug-related_deaths . Looks like there are roughly 100 musicians on that page (out of ~250 listed) I think it'd be fair to say that, given the high rate of drug use among musicians, their drug overdose rate will be higher as well.



Firstly, this was nothing like what that guy was claiming (and I'm sure you weren't trying to defend him either).

Secondly, that list is hardly close to comprehensive, and naturally there is a bias towards musicians because they are the most well known among celebrities.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 25, 2010)

Well congratulations CubesOfTheWorld, you've made yourself look stupid to much of the active forum. Whether you like it or not, other people have the right to have an opinion also, and many people are now under the opinion that they don't like you anymore and will not respect you from now on. If that's what you were trying to accomplish this whole time, nice.

Sucks what happened for a lot of people, though. I never really listened to much slipknot, so I don't have much to say.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 25, 2010)

*Deciding not to rip on CubesOfTheWorld*

Though I didn't like his music too much, I had mad respect for the things he did on a bass. Hardly anyone used some of the crazy ass tunings he did. RIP.

And since Dio was mentioned on the first page. RIP, warrior.


EDIT: After reading some info on their latest tour, the last song he ever played live was 'Till We Die.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 25, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld, are you in the "special" classes at school?

I mean, this guy was white, which OBVIOUSLY means he died in a golf related accident. I'm just stating my opinion, so you aren't allowed to argue with me.


----------



## imaghost (May 26, 2010)

Dene said:


> imaghost said:
> 
> 
> > people usually stereotype because it is true. Most people that are famous that die are usually drug overdose. Unless, of course, old age.
> ...



Religion is a stereotype. The country you are from is a stereotype. 

People say all Asians are smart, not a bad stereotype but it is indeed a stereotype. A lot of Asians are smart, but some are not. All women are dumb. well some of the smartest people are women, and from my school blonde, but then again some of the dumbest are women as well. If you can solve a Rubik's cube, you are good at math. Not necessarily. I am good at math, but you don't need to be in order to solve one. 

common stereotype: women are bad drivers. I have been hit twice, neither my fault, both women. It could very well be where I live, or just my luck, but a lot of women here are bad drivers. That does not mean that men aren't bad, nor does it mean that women can't be good. I have never seen a man text while driving, but I have seen a lot of women text while driving. 

From where I grew up, if you said all black people were bad, I would believe you. The area I lived in was pretty bad, high crime rate and lots of drugs. You will see a lot of murders and robberies there today, and it happens very often. Schools are constantly on lock-down. My next door neighbor killed someone. Now, I am not racist. In fact, when I moved I realized that not all black people were bad. One of my best friends is black. 

I use the word "stereotype" a lot. I know what it means. At least I think I do. You can't just say that I am wrong because you are not giving any reason. People do stereotype because it usually is true. But, with all, and I mean ALL stereotypes, it will never be always true. 

Now, for the next bit, I do realize I was wrong. I did not mean that most famous people die from drug overdose but I meant a great deal of them do. I do admit that I should have revised it, and am glad that you pointed it out. But, if I were right, I don't think that there is any proof. There are a lot that die from suicide and simple accidents. Some of the best died from drug related deaths: Chris Farley, Bon Scott, Jimi Hendrix, John Belushi, Elvis Presley, there are more, but these are just a few. 

Nevertheless, without drugs, I do not think we would be where we are with music and actors. I personally do not wish to do them, Never have and never will. I have plenty of reasons why not to do them and they overpower actually doing them. Most people I know that do them are stupid. But some are really smart though. They can go far in life but never will because they do drugs.

Now I am not trying to argue here. I just want to know why you think I am wrong. you said that I was completely wrong. I am not completely wrong, and well neither are you. I believe that the word depends on the situation.


(I wasn't home for a while which is why I posted now instead of before)


----------

